# Temperament testing



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I would love to have Thor tested. Can anybody point me in the right direction ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Can I ask why? 

Or have you talked to his breeder? (most puppies should be tested very early by the breeders, etc)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I would love to have Bear tested too. For an unbiased opinion. I'll be keeping me eye on this thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Puppy temperament testing is considered most reliable at 7 weeks old, by a stranger, in a strange place to the puppy. Most breeders use this tool for help in placing puppies in the right homes- I myself have had the same woman do my TT'ing for the last 10 + years. She uses a version of the Volhard test. 
Adult dogs can be TT'd too- American Temperament Test Society, Inc. | A sound mind in a sound body does one. I think you can sign up with them to be alerted of upcoming testing in your area but they may have dropped that service.
If your dog came from a breeder, that person probably has the TTing they did and could share with you.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The Volhard test is shown at: Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test
and as mentioned above is usually given at seven weeks (around day 49). Since Gracie was 10 weeks old when we got her we were able to discuss the results of her temperament test with her breeder before deciding to bring her home. It's my understanding that breeders use the test when deciding how to match puppies from a litter to the committed puppy buyers on their list.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay I think I understand. It's for placing puppies in appropriate homes. I am curious because I would love to train Thor and have us visit hospitals and old folks homes. Already he is the sweetest and most gentle dog I have ever had. I think his personality is perfect for this type thing. I know they grow and change over time. I think he is good for something like this and I have a passion for helping people. I think we would make a good team. I have only touched upon researching this so I have a lot more to do. Thanks for all your input. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

You're thinking about the Canine Good Citizen and Therapy Dog training then.  I wondered if that was the case lol. 

Where I live, we have a few groups where you go and train with them, have your dog pass the CGC and through them get registered with one of the therapy groups so you can go to places with your dog. I looked into it briefly, though both of my dogs aren't really qualified for it.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Colie CVT said:


> You're thinking about the Canine Good Citizen and Therapy Dog training then.  I wondered if that was the case lol.
> 
> Where I live, we have a few groups where you go and train with them, have your dog pass the CGC and through them get registered with one of the therapy groups so you can go to places with your dog. I looked into it briefly, though both of my dogs aren't really qualified for it.


The local petsmart can help certify us together in training. I know I cannot plan 100% but we can start the process and hopefully have no trouble. If we hit a personality road block then so be it. I won't try to fit a square peg into a round hole. I am feeling optimistic about it though. He really is a different kind of dog. He is so refreshing  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

How old is he now? There's definitely nothing wrong with starting it! It basically helps with good manners all around and its good socialization for a dog.  Myles just never really got out of his secondary fear phase totally with strangers. He's leaps and bounds better, and is actually fairly friendly with one or two people at a time, and warms up within a few visits, but he would rather snuggle with his mommy any day.  And while my shepherd loves people, she also has been doing protection training and is not afraid to tell someone off if she thinks they're being threatening. 

Good luck to you guys!  Nothing wrong with setting goals!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

That's exactly what this is. A goal. We will see what happens. He is almost 9 weeks old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Start with puppy classes and take him out, out, out as soon as he has had his vaccinations. Socialization is key is you want a dog that is suitable for therapy work. Then take him to obedience classes, get a CGC on him, possibly an advanced CGC and go from there. It is great fun to train a pup!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

inge said:


> Start with puppy classes and take him out, out, out as soon as he has had his vaccinations. Socialization is key is you want a dog that is suitable for therapy work. Then take him to obedience classes, get a CGC on him, possibly an advanced CGC and go from there. It is great fun to train a pup!


It really is exciting. I have been taking him to work (there have been no dogs there) to get a couple outings a week. We will go to peaks and things when he has his shots. It is great fun. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

